# A short String Quartet



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Warning: it contains a series. It is slow and it is basically in arch form.


__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fstring-quartet-no3


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think I hear 2nds and 7ths on the outer sections and tritones in the middle. Is it exploring certain intervals?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

It's exploring various snippets of the 12 tone matrix from the row F B C D# C# G A E D G# A# F#


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoyed it! Good job.


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

i liked it as a piece of music , sorry!


----------

